# Panama Canal



## roborider (Sep 26, 2006)

My GF and I are planning on taking our boat, a Roberts 55 Ketch thru the canal and out into the Caribean in 2 years. In planning we recently heard that there is a 1 year waiting list to get thru the Canal!? Any information would be appreciated Would also be interested in any recent crossings and some idea of the cost.

We live in the SF Bay Area and will be heading to Mexico and Costa Rica. Any other good "ports o call" that can be recommended. We are avid divers as well.

Tried a Google search but gots lots of travel company info.

Thanks,

robo


----------



## ColinV (Oct 1, 2006)

For info about the Panama Canal, try here: Noonsite: Panama

They have a bit of information, and seem to update regularly, so it's probably up to date.

BTW, I did a google search myself (panama canal cruising yachts) and found a bunch of links. I don't have any experience on the matter though, just expirence with google.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

there is a big article about transiting the canal in Lats and 
Atts November issue. Great reading. As I recall, they mentioned a couple of weeks wait(at the most). Regarding the trip down to the canal, have you ever watched the tv show "Ocean Hunter". They freedive spearfish in every show. Always near Costa Rica and Mexico. There website has old shows online. 
Sounds like a nice boat. My wife and I would like to do something similar from the other coast. Out of curiousity, is she "into" the trip as much as you are? I am still trying to figure out if my wife is going of her own free will, or because I want her to go. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## roborider (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks ColinV...great information!

42nd Street...will check out the "ocean Hunter", sounds interesting!!? Just bought the boat, built in 82 but well equiped for cruising although I am in the process of updating a lot of the running rigging. Here are a few photos...







Blue Dolphin, Roberts 55 Ferro boat








Main cabin








Pilot House

I will say that Kathy has been the "driving force" behind this whole adventure! The only problem is that she suffers from seasickness and has to take a prescrition drug to maintain a certain level of usefulness! ;-)
She's a realtrooper and even though she is a "rookie" sailor, she is willing to learn. Blus Dolphin is a big boat and we have to decide if we need to have others cruise with us or manage ourselves. When are you planning on going, if you go? Maybe we can randevous at the canal or somewhere in the Caribbean! Stay in touch.

Robert and Kathy
sv Blue Dolphin


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Robo, I recently heard that pineapple is an effective cure for seasickness. On a recent passage down the east coast a friend tried this remedy and it worked well for her.


----------



## roborider (Sep 26, 2006)

Kathy loves Pinapple.....we'll give it a try!! Thanks for the note!!

robo


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

The wait is a function of the time of year. For a report from a couple that just transited, read the Nov 15-17 logs at www.lostonpurpose.com


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

While you are trying the pineapple, lay in a store of ginger. A friend of mine has had complete success with it, brewing a ginger tea from the root itself. There are also commercial preparations available.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second ginger. Ginger snaps, candied ginger, ginger ale, ginger beer, pickled ginger, and ginger gum are all pretty effective solutions at helping prevent seasickness.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

In addition you can buy ginger tablets at many healthfood or vitamin stores. Every seen the TV show Mythbusters? They did an episode on seasickness and found that, for them at least, ginger tablets were the only effective cure that had no side effects.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry, had to jump in here. In reference to Jack's post, it's http://www.lostonpurpose.net

We just went through the canal. We were waiting on family and other things to arrive, but we could have gotten through the canal in only 4-6 days from initially walking in the office if we wanted to. You can check out the posts he referenced. Beautiful boat by the way!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautiful boat, I have the plans (bought in '74) for the Roberts 55 in fiberglas, wood, and an assortment of other materials, didn't know they had them for ferro. Sausalito and Alviso used to be the mecca for ferro cement.

May see you on the way.

Ian\sv Blythe Spirit


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

The lostonpurpose link above looks like spam to sell music. I didn't see any such log.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

chris-

might want to look in the archives... They do have a fair bit written about Panama City, the canal and other such stuff... or just scroll down about four screens to mid-November....  I also don't see anyplace that they're pushing music, unless you went to *www.lostonpurpose.com *not *www.lostonpurpose.net.* _Jack posted the wrong link and it was corrected over 12 hours before you posted your response. _


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Oops. Must have not reached the end and the correction. The net one is a good site.


----------

